# cockatiel or a rosella pair?



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

in my avairy i have 4 male budgies, ive been thinking of getting something abit differant in there (not any noiseyer than the budgies) 
the avairy is 8x4x6ft 

in my local pet shop they have a gorgeous pair of rosellas and some nice cockatiels 


so what do you all think?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We have 20+ budgies and 3 cockatiels sharing an aviary. They all get on well and there have been no problems at all - its coming up to 4 years now. The cockatiels are noisier and do shriek, however, that is more than compensated by their beautiful colours.

That said, personally, I prefer not to buy from petshops. The original budgies (not counting the ones we've bred) all came from private breeders and the cockatiels - two were from a rescue centre and the third rehomed from a chap who had developed a feather allergy.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally I'd go for Cockatiels over Rosellas, especially if you plan to cohabit the 2 species. Rosellas aren't good for mixing with other species, especially when its a pair of Rosellas.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks for the advice : victory: 


i will proberly go with a pair of cockatiels, are they much louder than budgies? (sorry never really heard a cockatiel go for it) 
when they want to the budgies can get very loud and dont really want to upset next door to much


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Personally I'd go for Cocktails over Rosellas, especially if you plan to cohabit the 2 species. Rosellas aren't good for mixing with other species, especially when its a pair of Rosellas.


When all out the Rosella would try and bully both the Cockateil and Budgie. The budgie would actually stand its ground against something multiple times itself. That said it was besotted with the maroon bellied conure?

Completely off topic:

We visited Paradise wildlife park a weekend or so ago, the bird flying display had a cockateil out in the open and flying to the hand and back again.

:gasp:

What was even more bizarre was they started with a pair of love birds too.


----------

